# 

## Sofy

,           .

----------


## Sofy

..   ..??!!.

----------

> 


   ?   .    ..

----------


## Sofy

,      19.         ( ),                ,     ,    ,    (    ).

----------

...    ?      ,

----------


## Sofy

,  ...    .        ,     ...  ..

----------

?     ,         .  ""    ,      .

----------


## 01

```

```

       ,            .

----------

...  ,

----------

*01*,          ,        :Embarrassment:

----------


## 01

```

```

  Sofy  ,     .
   ( )    ,      ,           . 
   . 
73   ,    (   ,  ):
-      ( ),                 ( ):
-          ( ),                    .
            .

----------


## 01

http://forum.klerk.ru/archive/index.php/t-6673.html
    ,

----------

*01*,     6  


> -      ( ),                 ( ):
> -          ( ),                    .
>             .


      .         ,  .           ,  ...

----------


## 01

> .         ,


     ,          : 
     ( ),                 ( ); 
          ( ),                    . 



> ,  ...


     ,   ,     

http://www.klerk.ru/articles/?44822

----------


## 44

,    -,          /19?

----------


## Sofy



----------


## 44

?               (         ).    - ?

----------


## Sofy

.   ..   .

----------


## 44

.      .   .    ,         .

----------

